# International 784



## andiaa (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello everybody.
I bought a few months ago,a second hand Internation 784 4wd. It was not in the best condition, which explains the relatively low price.
Anyway, I completely rebuilt the electrical installation, I changed the oil, I painted it and other small repairs.
The problem arose when I started using it, at work. I don't work miracles with him, just small things next to the house. A small, 45-horsepower tractor would do the same thing.

Finally, the first problem I noticed, was the fact that the clutch slipped. Something normal for his age. I ordered a new clutch, and started to unscrew it. The surprise came when I took the clutch down. It was in good condition, it seemed to have changed quite recently. As an idea, there was a 1 mm difference between the new clutch plate and the old one. I noticed that there were some traces of oil on him. So I changed the gasket that connects to the PTO. Hoping this would solve the problem, I reassembled it. When I did the test, the same problem. The clutch is slipping.
I checked, and there's no oil in the clutch anymore. Any idea what else it might be?



Thank you in advance!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy andiaa, welcome to the tractor forum. 

There should be an inspection plate down under the clutch. Remove it and see what's happening. 

The pressure plate may not be applying adequate force to the clutch disc. Do you have adequate "free play" on the clutch pedal to ensure the throwout bearing is not riding full time on the pressure plate release fingers? Push down on the clutch pedal with your hand you should feel the throwout bearing engage the fingers after about 1" to 1-1/4" of free play.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Does your tractor have the standard 8 X 4 transmission or the optional torque amplifier?


----------



## andiaa (Feb 21, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy andiaa, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> There should be an inspection plate down under the clutch. Remove it and see what's happening.
> 
> The pressure plate may not be applying adequate force to the clutch disc. Do you have adequate "free play" on the clutch pedal to ensure the throwout bearing is not riding full time on the pressure plate release fingers? Push down on the clutch pedal with your hand you should feel the throwout bearing engage the fingers after about 1" to 1-1/4" of free play.


Hello, and thank you for accepting me.

I checked through that clutch manhole. It seems that the pressure plate applies enough force to the clutch disc. However, I will try another "adjustment". There may not be enough pressure on the disc.
Regarding the "free play" of the pedal, I solved this problem. When I bought the tractor, the pedal did not return to its place, and the bearing was riding full time.
And now, regarding the transmission, I don't know exactly where it falls.
My tractor has 4 gears, linear. And a different lever, from where I can select hard / easy / reverse ("rabbit / turtle / reverse"). Separately, I also have a 4x4 lever. 

I'm sorry for my not very correct English. But I hope you understand. If some pictures will help, I can take some. Even a video. 

Anyway, apart from the clutch, would there be anything else that could cause this?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Assuming at this point the tractor does NOT have a torque amplifier, then the clutch is the most likely source for anything that will slip. From there back it's all shafts and gears, they either work or they don't. Nothing in between. 

Other than the pedal linkage and release bearing travel or contact with pressure plate levers, there is no adjustment for pressure on the clutch disc. If you're sure the bearing is not contacting the levers when the pedal is all the way up, there's not much more to suspect than a problem with the clutch itself.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I would look at your pressure plate and the distance that it is traveling.
When you installed your pressure plate did you have to draw it up a long way with the bolts?
Is your clutch disc recessed into the flywheel?
You could also have a weak or damaged pressure plate.
I purchased a "rebuilt" pressure plate one time that had the clutch disc plate surfaced down so far that it couldn't
provide the clamping power necessary to hold.
Some of the IH pressure plates you could adjust the release finger height.
Also are you using an 11" or 12" clutch


----------



## andiaa (Feb 21, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Assuming at this point the tractor does NOT have a torque amplifier, then the clutch is the most likely source for anything that will slip. From there back it's all shafts and gears, they either work or they don't. Nothing in between.
> 
> Other than the pedal linkage and release bearing travel or contact with pressure plate levers, there is no adjustment for pressure on the clutch disc. If you're sure the bearing is not contacting the levers when the pedal is all the way up, there's not much more to suspect than a problem with the clutch itself.


Personally, it just scared me that there was nothing else besides the clutch that could cause skating.
If the clutch is the problem, I'll order one from the UK. They look much better than what I got. 



LouNY said:


> I would look at your pressure plate and the distance that it is traveling.
> When you installed your pressure plate did you have to draw it up a long way with the bolts?
> Is your clutch disc recessed into the flywheel?
> You could also have a weak or damaged pressure plate.
> ...


Before I order a new one, I will do some more checks, so I can answer all your questions.
I also try a small adjustment. From what I saw my pressure plate, allows the adjustment of release finger height.

I'll be back with a reply. Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## andiaa (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello..
I'm very sorry for the delayed response. I hardly found time to start repairing the tractor above. For those who don't remember what it was about, I remind you briefly. My tractor, international 784, 4wd, with new clutch, skates as if it had an eternity. I told you I found some oil there then. And I changed a gasket. I thought that solved the problem, but when I undid it again, I realized that the oil was still on the clutch disc. The solution, I hope it will be simple. When I looked a little more closely, next to the gasket I changed, inside, there were 2 more gaskets. I will attach 2-3 pictures if the site allows me.










Where I circled in red, it was the place where I had the first problem. Now the oil comes inside and comes out through those slots, where I circled in yellow.

Can someone help me with some series, or a link where I could buy them?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

On your tractor the outer hollow splined shaft connects your pressure plate to the drive for the pto and hydraulic pump,
the inner spined shaft is your transmission input shaft for the gearbox.
I couldn't find a good breakdown parts list that shows what it may have for an oil seal or o ring between the shafts.
The only time that those shafts rotate at different speeds is when you are holding the clutch down.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

You should also change the rear crankshaft seal and gasket while it is apart also get the flywheel turned if it hasn't been


----------

